# Terracotta pots



## sombro (Jun 6, 2006)

One thing i've learnt in my oooh.. five weeks of gardening experience is that terracotta pots should be avoided, water leeches out of them.

i bought some because they were much cheaper than the plastic and I wish I hadn't , it's hot here and I've been watering every day, to see it go and discolour the pot instead of growing it is a crime.


----------

